# Citronella



## cocorabbit (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi... just wondering does anyone know if it's ok for rabbits to eat citronella leaves? 

We have a plant in our house and while i was rubbing a leaf on my skin (to see if I could get the mosquitos to leave me alone) my Coco ran up to me, I let her smell it and she just took it from my hand and ate it!

So I didn't know they would even be interested in eating it. But is it harmful to them to eat regularyly?

:litterfew:


----------



## WillowRabbitry (Aug 24, 2013)

From what I read, rabbits should not have Citronella leaves. I think if she just took one leaf she will be fine. If she shows any changes in her behavior, take her to the vet right away. For now just make sure you keep an eye on her. Give her lots of hay and some dry oats to stop the diarrhea if she has any. Hope she's ok!


----------



## cocorabbit (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks!

That's what I was thinking... ya she only had one leaf so nothing serious happened from it.


----------

